# West System Question



## Hattorichop (Jan 5, 2012)

Im looking to get some West System clear waterproof epoxy but there are a lot of options.
I recall Marko or Chef Niloc (I can't exactly remember who) but one of these two gave their thoughts on which combination of West products works best.


----------



## l r harner (Jan 5, 2012)

best for what? thatswhy there arre spo many options


----------



## apicius9 (Jan 5, 2012)

I have used their 105 resin with the 205 hardener to glue handles and never had problems except when it fot really hot in the sander. Could be a little bit more viscuous for my taste but works fine. I guess it depends on what you need it for.

Stefan


----------



## HHH Knives (Jan 5, 2012)

The correct answer will depend on what you intend to use it for exactly. It may be that many of the options will work.. and It may be very specific. 

I have had great success with 105 And have used a couple different speed hardeners (currently 205 is my fav)


----------



## Hattorichop (Jan 5, 2012)

I will be making some replacement wa handles for a couple of my knives. I'd like to be able to attach the handles with or without pins. I would also like to use it in the construction of the handles, attaching some buffalo horn and spacers to the wood.




HHH Knives said:


> The correct answer will depend on what you intend to use it for exactly. It may be that many of the options will work.. and It may be very specific.
> 
> I have had great success with 105 And have used a couple different speed hardeners (currently 205 is my fav)


----------



## l r harner (Jan 5, 2012)

the short cheap answer woudl be you will be jsut fine with as cheap as 2 ton epoxy if its well mixed and let to cure fully (i have had the displesure of tring to remove a handle using thast epoxy)

ended up just cutting and grindign it off (btw jsut do a good jon of preppin gthe bsteel for the bond )


----------



## jmforge (Jan 6, 2012)

I have been using West 105 and 205 for a few years and John White told me about a year ago to also use a little bit of filler like the colloidial silica so that it doesn't cure up too brittle. Their newer easy mix 1-1 stuff may already have the filler added in. Make sure that you read their guide to find out what combo of epoxy and filler is best for what you are doing. You may want a slightly different filler mix if you are using it purely as an adhesive like with scales on a full tang knife as opposed to an adhesive that is also going to be doing some filling like with a hidden tang/wa handle. One reason that I would spend more and go with West or Acraglass is that they both have a shelf life of up to 10 years in the can and I have heard that long life extends to use. I know of boat yards that have cut plugs out of 30 year old cold molded mahogany hulls done up with quality marine epoxy like West and the wood and glue looked like they had been laid up recently.


----------

